
Let's Encrypt leaked thousands of email addresses, asks to not post lists - jwildeboer
https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/email-address-disclosures-preliminary-report-june-11-2016/16867
======
curiousgal
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11881704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11881704)

For the lazy; Top comment from that story:

 _Head of Let 's Encrypt here. Our automated mail system had a bug that
accidentally exposed about 1.9% of subscriber email addresses to the same 1.9%
of recipients.

Our sincerest apologies for this mistake. We will be doing a thorough
postmortem to determine exactly how this happened and how we can prevent
something like this from happening again.

There is a preliminary report on the issue here:

[https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/email-address-
disclosure...](https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/email-address-disclosures-
preliminary-report-june-11-2016/16867*)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11881704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11881704).

